# Kreis zeichnen bestehend aus kreisen



## IsabellK (10. Juni 2007)

Ich als Photoshop anfänger möchte einen Kreis zeichnen der aus Kreisen besteht
demnach die Kontor soll aus einzelnen Kreisen bestehen, die allerdings nicht aneinander hängen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen?
schonmal vielen dank


----------



## Boromir (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo Isabell,

nimm die Auswahlelipse halte die Umschalttaste gedrückt und ziehe eine Kreis auf.
Geh auf "Bearbeiten"--Kontur füllen, wähle dort eine Farbe die Pixel (je mehr Pixel um so dicker die Linie) und Mitte. Hebe die Auswahl auf (Strg+D). Halte die Alt und die Umschalttaste fest und ziehe nach unten (Je nach dem wo sich dein erster Kreis befindet).
Du hast damit den ersten Kreis dupliziert. Reduziere die beiden Ebenen auf eine. So, nun bastelst du dir deinen Kreis. Drücke Strg+J dadurch duplizierst du die Ebene abermals. Jetzt drücke Strg+T (skalieren) halte die Umschaltaste fest und bewege den Kursor an den Rand des Rahmens, er wird dann zu einem gebogenen Doppelpfeil. So, linke Maustaste gedrückt halten und den Rahmen drehen. Danach wiederholst du die Schritte mehrmals (Rot, Blau, drehen). Irgendwann ist dein Kreis geschlossen und du kannst die Ebenen auf eine reduzieren.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Juni 2007)

Erstelle ein neues Quadratisches Dokument (Beispiel 500x500 px)

Zieh dir 2 Hilfslinien in die Mitte das ein Kreuz daraus entsteht.

Ruf das Elipse Werkzeug auf.

Wähle dort in der Oberen Leiste die erste Option (Formebenen) aus

Oberhalb des Hilfslinienkreuzes zeichnest du deinen ersten Kreis.

Drücke Strg+Alt+T

Gehe mit dem Mauscursor auf den Mittelpunkt des Kreises und ziehe das kleine Fadenkreuz in die Dokumentenmitte. Wenn der Mittelpunkt erst ausserhalb des gezeichneten Kreises ist kanns du auch den Wert direkt oben eingeben. In meinem Beispiel ist der Y-Wert und X-Wert bei 250.

Nun gib oben in der Leiste beim Winkel z.B. den Wert 15 ein.

2 mal Enter oder den Haken oben bestätigen.

Jetzt so oft Strg+Alt+Umschalt+T drücken bis der Kreis aus Kreisen geschlossen ist.

Vorteil dieser Aktion ist das du die so erstellte Form jederzeit Skalieren kannst.


Alex


----------



## Boromir (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Alex,

wunderbar die Aktion, wieder was dazugelernt. 15:38 Uhr, habe gerade noch ein bisschen rumprobiert, was ist wenn die einzelnen Kreise nur eine Kontur haben sollen? Das lässt sich doch nicht über eine Formebene machen, oder doch? Ich habe es nicht hinbekommen. Ich habe es mit Pfaden probiert (Kreis) den dann nach deiner Methode mehrfach dupliziert und dann erst die Kontur gefüllt. Mit der Skalierbarkeit ist es dann aber Essig, weil die Kontur ja wieder nur Pixel sind. Ne Idee?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Juni 2007)

Ganz einfach eine Ebene darunter das ganze noch einmal wiederholen (Zum Beispiel mit einem roten Kreis für eine rote Kontur, dieser sollte natürlich etwas größer als der erste sein).

Nun beide Ebenen markieren oder in eine Gruppe werfen. Jetzt kann man auch die "Kontur" (ist ja eigentlich keine) mitskalieren.


Alex


----------

